# Ball position



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

From the fairway, where should you have the ball in your stance for the following clubs? (Eg. Middle of stance for Wedge etc.)

3W, 4, 6, 8 iron and PW?

And where should the ball be in your stance when teeing off with a driver or 3wood?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Different people different address positions. Mine:

3 Wood - toe of the left foot (same for driving off tee, use a short tee)

4 Iron - left heel

6 Iron - Inch forward of center

8 & PW - Dead center. 

Like I said different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Cheers mate, had all of mine in the right position except 8-iron-PW.


----------



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

I have to agree with 65nlovenit.

I find some people have different preferences with the driver. It depends on ones set-up


----------

